# some recent projects



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are a few jobs we are working on


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks really good


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

she's ah beauty aye!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice. :thumbup: How long was the project? What materials were used?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

The stain job in progress will be finished with Cabots oilbased semitrans, with a 2 week estimate, the other stain project was prefinished stained hardiboard, I stripped the soffits and shingles refinished with cabots waterbased semitrans, base coated and stained the window trim and garage doors to match the siding, the painted project was finished with columbia masterpiece lifetime, sunproof stain, and the fiberglass doors with old masters wiping stain and 2 coats of spar urethane, I will get pics of the inside posted soon.


----------



## Cgallagher (Nov 24, 2008)

Love the job :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Wish I could have one of these everyday that would be nice


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

how much do you charge to paint that red door ??? ...........:whistling2: 


nice work !!!..................


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

$0.18 with proshot


----------

